# my 5m x 4m layout plan



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi , here are the plans for my layout, drawn free hand. it is basically point to point, and has 3 levels. let me know what you think. regards bob


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Draft looks creative, some good potential there!


----------

